# Serielle Kommunikation mit Wago 750-650



## Olle (23 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Neuling, was die SPS-Programmierung angeht. Das Auslesen von digitalen oder analogen Klemmen hab ich mittlerweile hinbekommen, jetzt versuche ich eine serielle Kommunikation mit der Klemme 750-650/000 003 zu implementieren.
Dazu habe ich mir einige Beispielprogramme angesehen, aber so ganz schlau werde ich da nicht draus. Konkret habe ich mir das "SerialInterface_Sample01" von http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1109/a110901d_f.htm angesehen. Da kann ich aber wegen eines Fehlers die Hardware Konfiguration nicht ändern und das deshalb nicht wirklich nutzen. Daraufhin habe ich alle Programmteile in ein neues Programm kopiert, da entsprechende Hardware-Einstellungen gemacht und es wieder probiert. Aber ich messe garnichts an der Klemme, also scheint das auch nicht zu funktionieren. 
Jetzt die überraschende Frage: Warum? Hat jemand ein gutes Tutorial zur Hand oder Tipps was ich probieren könnte, um irgendeinen Output zu produzieren? So, dass ich merke, dass ich wenigstens auf dem richtigen Weg bin? Oder gibt es noch weitere Initialisierungseinstellungen, die ich noch an irgendeiner Stelle machen muss?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Olle (23 September 2015)

Hallo nochmal!
Nach weiterem stumpfen rumprobieren bin ich jetzt soweit, dass die Klemme tatsächlich sendet. Anscheinend habe ich da wieder irgendetwas in einer falschen Umgebung zugewiesen...
Jetzt habe ich aber ein anderes Problem:
Ich möchte unter anderem Steuerzeichen über die serielle Schnittstelle senden, unter anderem ein [ENT] bzw [ENQ] was hexadezimal einer 04 bzw 05 entspricht (BISYNCH-Protokoll). Die hexadezimalen Werte rahmen dann eine ASCII-Nachricht ein, ungefähr so: hex(04)ascii(0022PV)hex(05) mit den ensprechenden Konvertierungen. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das umsetzen kann? Oder wie es ggf besser zu machen ist?


----------



## Olle (24 September 2015)

Hab das jetzt auch hinbekommen. Einfach mit $04 bzw $05. Weiß denn jemand, wie ich ein $00 in einen String adden kann? Mit CONCAT geht das nicht, der lässt das einfach unter den Tisch fallen...


----------

